# This was my worst week ever on Fuber



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, this week is almost over I will say it was my worst week ever money wise. With that in mind and knowing how slow it is in the beginning of the year do any of you expect yet another cut? If so, what's your breaking point of not ever driving for peanuts?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

With so many drivers on line, being slow making no money is now normal.

Uber makes more, drivers make less.

Welcome to the 99%


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> With so many drivers on line, being slow making no money is now normal.
> 
> Uber makes more, drivers make less.
> 
> Welcome to the 99%


That's given. The question was if anyone anticipates yet another cut in January?


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

The month has been horrible slow in general. Not just this week. I wonder what they're using the 20% for, the only advertising I ever see is on a Subway receipt. Yet hiring advertisements for new drivers are everywhere! All over craigslist, all over job boards. It's ridiculous.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> With so many drivers on line, being slow making no money is now normal.
> 
> Uber makes more, drivers make less.
> 
> Welcome to the 99%


That's given. The question was if anyone anticipates yet another cut in January?


UberMalibu said:


> The month has been horrible slow in general. Not just this week. I wonder what they're using the 20% for, the only advertising I ever see is on a Subway receipt. Yet hiring advertisements for new drivers are everywhere! All over craigslist, all over job boards. It's ridiculous.


Yeah spending it on recruiting drivers - radio ads, Facebook ads, Craigslist and on and on. Don't see any promotions for getting more riders. Hm


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> The question was if anyone anticipates yet another cut in January?


I don't see another rate cut in markets that already saw rate cuts... markets where rate is currently at ~$1/mile & ~¢20/minute.
Uber will have mass defection of Drivers on it's hands if rates were lowered any further.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't see another rate cut in markets that already saw rate cuts in markets where rate is currently at ~$1/mile & ~¢20/minute.
> Uber will have mass defection of Drivers on it's hands if rates were lowered any further.


Agree- even though making cuts during the busy tourist season sort of brings this question - what are they going to do when it gets slow??? Also, as mentioned before, all we see is massive recruiting for drivers (not for pax) and let's not forget the wave of illegals that will be enticed to get new cars with the help of uncle uber.....just sayin


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't see another rate cut in markets that already saw rate cuts in markets where rate is currently at ~$1/mile & ~¢20/minute.
> Uber will have mass defection of Drivers on it's hands if rates were lowered any further.


Rates for UberX are 22% higher in LA compared to Chicago and Chicago has plenty of drivers. I'm guessing they COULD lower rates further in LA.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Don't want to post something wrong, but :

Advertising for drivers has technically a similar effect as reaching out for new passengers.

More people will know about Uber..

With an oversaturated market (too many drivers!) the response time goes down (good for the rider!) 
eventually more people will start or continue using it, but in the end we still make less money driving..

Uber wins' WE LOOSE !


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

If we just could be as organized and motivated as the French taxidrivers..

When I was a taxidriver in Germany and the city brought up a new regulation against the taxiindustry,
everybody was just complaining but still doing nothing at all (just like us )

The french Taxidrivers would meanwhile shut down the Airport Charles de Gaulle and Orly by just driving empty (no passengers) and blocking all lanes with heavy traffic.
I don't know the how and why.. but I know they were "heard"

And as I know the Protests against Uber were the strongest in Paris..

Why can't we be as organized ? I guess because we all love money too much and while some of us were boycotting Uber by not logging in and causing heavy traffic delays (legally!)
Others would just continue doing Pick ups and thinking we are stupid idiots..

Is that correct? 

http://www.english.rfi.fr/visiting-...-protest-disrupt-paris-airport-traffic-monday


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

If we remove all Uber logos and not login to the APP for a few hours, we are just normal personal owned cars and NOBODY could lawfully tell us that we are not allowed to drive
Century BL and Sepulveda BL up and down and up and down.. 
but no way we would get more than 20-50 cars willing to do an anonymous protest anyways


----------



## bulabula1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was wondering if it was just me... reallllllll slow


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> That's given. The question was if anyone anticipates yet another cut in January?


You already have had your takings cut by the addition of 100s more drivers sharing the same sized pie.

Uber is assured of MORE money the greater they saturate a market with cars. Fewer jobs are ignored, and drivers burn more fuel roaming around for jobs providing greater coverage.

So don't ask if there will be another rate cut - there always is a slow takings cut being applied to the whole Uber fleet.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Don't want to post something wrong, but :
> 
> Advertising for drivers has technically a similar effect as reaching out for new passengers.
> 
> ...


Well, history repeats itself and some people never learn from it. This exact thing happened in the 30s and 40s where there were too many taxis on the streets blocking traffic and creating poor working conditions for the drivers and that brought tighter regulations and creation of the medallions. The only difference is the cars were yellow and they were not owned by the drivers who could quit at any time. Not saying the medalions is the way to go, those poor bastards are paying about $40,000 per year for the privilege to slave for the owner between lease payments and gas in those gas guzzlers. What I am saying is over saturation leads to more problems besides starving drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Seems like the plan is to undercut the taxis and over saturate the market with drivers. If every driver gets one ride, Uber makes the same amount as if every driver made a decent living.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seems like the plan is to undercut the taxis and over saturate the market with drivers. If every driver gets one ride, Uber makes the same amount as if every driver made a decent living.


Of course. Let's not forget the "$1 safety fee" that no one talks about. Do the riders feel safer? No. But they pay it. Where does the money go???? It's just another way to disguise yet more of a grab aka commission. On a $4 ride they effectively are taking almost 50%! Do the math - how many rides on average each driver does? I figured they take me for about $400 per month, or $6,000 per year. Where does it go? Surely not for decent insurance or anything like that. As far as I know new drivers were paying $65 for their "safety course" go figure lol


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> When I was a taxidriver in Germany and the city brought up a new regulation against the taxiindustry,
> everybody was just complaining but still doing nothing at all (just like us )


This is not correct.

In Germany there is UberPop with the unlicenced drivers (like X), Uberblack as a limo-service and Ubertaxi.

UberPop is forbidden by court in Berlin and Hamburg as they take more fare than the real costs for fuel, tires and oil, forced by the cabindustry. Today they said that they will give the service only at the weekend, b/c on the other days there is no request.

They are still working in Munich, Duesseldorf and Frankfurt/M. for $ 0.58 /mile. There are no other cities where they are on duty.

UberBlack is completly out of business, forced by the cabindustry.

The only legal service is UberTaxi with regular taxis. At time they´ll give the riders a discount of 20 % from the deductable fare and the driver a bonus of 6 $. But who wants to go in bed with a bride who called her bridegroom an asshole?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey Berliner !
Faerst Taxi drueben richtig?
Bin ca. 11 Jahre am Koeln Bonn Airport Taxi gefahren als es noch sehr gut lief.
danach hatte ich eine Mietwagenkonzession weil ich nicht eingesehen habe 65.000 fuer das Papier alleine zu zahlen.

Uber ist auch nicht das wahre wie man leider sieht hoffe allerdings das es die Taximonopole knackt und die Preise fallen oder wie bei euch in Berlin
freigegeben warden.
Alles Gute aus Kalifornien !

(sorry for the german language, just said "hi" to another German fellow"


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

You´re right.

Taxikonzessionen kosten in Berlin und Hamburg nur die Verwaltungsgebühr beim Amt, keine Ablöse oder mengenmässige Beschränkung. Uber ist hier grad richtig am verkacken, verlieren einen Prozess nach dem anderen, und sind auch in der Gesellschaft, mit Ausnahme der Nerds, ungefähr so beliebt wie Durchfall auf der Rolltreppe im KaDeWe.

Wir haben in Berlin ca. 7.800 Taxen, vielleicht 20, max. 30, haben UberTaxi im Wagen, in Hamburg sind es ca. 10 von 3.500.

Alles Gute aus dem Land der unbegrenzten Brotsorten!

(as well sorry for the same reason as above)


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree. It has been very slow lately. I thought it was due to the Thanksgiving week, because hipsters and techies are out of town, but today was a bad rain around evening commute and no surges. I drove for about 20 minutes in downtown - no pings. It had never happened before. Made me quit and go home.


----------

